# My work is making me crazy.......



## jewele (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't feel like I can take this anymore. I'm trying to be grateful that I have a job but it's so hard right now, I'm just so stressed and unhappy!!! I work out in a warehouse and I'm the only female, plus I'm a assistant manager. It seems like the guys don't want me to be part of the team, I never get assigned any projects I always feel left out even though I'm a boss!!! Then tonight the president of the company and my boss' boss came out we were supposed to meet them at the warehouse after work hours cause they got in late. My boss was to call me when they got there. I waited for a couple of hours, no call so I called him and he said sorry they already went through the warehouse and now they are eating dinner. WTF!!! In my opinion that's rude!!! I always have the feeling they don't want me there or in that position. I come home almost everyday crying, I just don't know what to do. It's the most money I've ever made in my life and we can't really afford for me to quit. I know I can look for another job but this one has me so stressed I'm just too tired to do anything. I just hate myself right now and needed to let somebody know cause my husband is tired of hearing it.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow that sounds really disrespectful. I would really find the strength to find a place where people have more respect.


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Maybe you could look for a job while you have the one you have. I know it may take awhile though, b/c I am looking and it is not easy. I have had a job where I just dreaded it so much and I was so miserable, granted we were not in the recession, so it didnt take long to get another. I'm sorry, I know it's horrible to go to something everyday that is not pleasant at all. I am happy in a way I have no job, although I dont have much money, lol


----------



## bCreative (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah I would suggest just staying there and look for another job at the same time. Because trust me not having a job and looking for one especially now is hell and it's not fun.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd just do as little possible work for all that money while I searched for another job.

Alternatively, if I really liked it, I'd have a sit down with HR and your direct managers/boss and ask to discuss the matter and resolve it properly.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah I would suggest just staying there and look for another job at the same time. Because trust me not having a job and looking for one especially now is hell and it's not fun. Good advice. It is so hard to find a job right now so be careful when you think about leaving without a new one ready. It sounds icky but you can always come talk to us to vent in the meantime.


----------



## Maysie (Oct 27, 2009)

I know it does take a lot of energy even thinking about hunting for a new job...but try to look at it like an escape plan. Then anytime you feel upset at work, you can imagine your future work place and the relief you will feel not having to deal with those bozos anymore. That's helped me a few times. Good luck in your search hun!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 27, 2009)

^^^ I agree... Look for a new one while you're still there, and vent to us in the meantime so while you're putting up with the nonsense, you could smile to yourself knowing we're here to listen.


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 28, 2009)

One more comment, lol, I actually hated it so much I could barely get out of bed to go (granted I had severe depression at the time, not b/c of the job).I remember trying to talk to my then-boyfriend about it, and he told me "suck it up." Thank goodness he broke up with me, it got a lot worse than that, but that isnt the topic, just wanted to tell you I understand


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 28, 2009)

I really don't think it has a lot to do with your being a girl as you most likely would never have gotten the position over a guy to begin with. I would have a "friendly" talk with my manager and maybe ask more on the lines of believing you are ready to take on more or bigger assignments and getting positive input and see how they feel and maybe get a better explanation of your role and how they perceive your strategy as a team player.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 28, 2009)

i dont think this is intentional. it seems like this field is a "boys club" and they may not realize they are leaving you out of it. I would definatley follow Chaeli's suggestion


----------



## krazykid90 (Oct 28, 2009)

Ouch, that hurts. I used to work at a warehouse job where I was treated similarly. When a supervisor position opened up, I applied for it and really wanted it. One day I heard that they were going to get an outside hire, so I went to my manager and asked why they were getting an outside hire when they hadn't even interviewed me for the job yet. It ended up coming out that the guys had been hesitant to work with me in the first place, but when they found out that I wanted to be a supervisor and move up in the company they had put their foot down. They told the manager there was not way they would take orders from a chick, even though they would all admit that I was the hardest worker there.

I gave my two weeks notice on the spot. I ended up getting a job for Wal-Mart in the stock room. It was a huge step down in pay, but it was a better atmosphere. Even though I was the only girl in the back room, we still had fun together and they always made sure to include me when anything was done. I'm happy that I made that change. Life is too short to work somewhere that makes you cry every time you come home from work. Plus, the cut in pay made me realize that i needed to go back to school and make something of myself.


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah I doubt it is b/c of being female. It does happen, but not that much. I had it happen to me once, I had someone that did not like women. I thought she just hated me personally, b/c she was always so mean to me, but found out from other employees that she refused to hire women or people of other races (she didnt hire me). Every female in every store was fired by her shortly after I was. It was a pet store, wtf. Guys actually quit they were so pissed. Weird lady.


----------



## jewele (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you guys so much for your advice. It really helps me to hear other peoples opinions. I just need to get things going and look for another job. I'm so tired of this, and even just yesterday more coments were made to me that implied I shouldn't be there. I am done with this!!!


----------

